
Rubygems now has plugins - _pius
http://blog.zenspider.com/2009/04/rubygems-now-has-plugins.html
======
hth
I guess that's cool. Do Python et al have something like that?

------
fireteller
hmm I get>

sh: dot: command not found

Graph saved to:

    
    
        RubygemsAnalyzer.png
    
    

And then a confirmation box that says: "RubygemsAnalyzer.png Couldn't open the
file...."

